# ISO Turkey Leg Recipes



## Mrs. Cuillo (Apr 22, 2007)

I have some turkey legs that I bought but am unsure how to cook them.  Can anyone give me some suggestions on what to use to flavor them and how to cook them.  I don't have a deep fryer...only an oven/stove.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2007)

We like turkey legs in our house and I prepare them quite a few times a year.  I have quite a few recipes for them.  Here's one you might like to try.  I've had it for a long time and I don't even know where it came from, but it's very good.  It's easy to only make half a recipe if you don't have 4 legs.

TURKEY LEGS OSSO-BUCO STYLE​ (Serves 4)​ ​  4 turkey legs, about 2½ lbs.
  2 Tbsp. olive oil
  ½ tsp. salt
  ½ tsp. freshly ground black pepper
  2 carrots, chopped
  2 celery ribs, chopped
  1 medium onion, chopped
  5 cloves minced garlic, divided
  ½ tsp. Italian seasoning
  1 bay leaf
  1 cup chicken broth
  1 (28-oz.) can tomatoes, undrained
  1½ cups rice
  2 Tbsp. fresh parsley, chopped
  2 tsp. lemon zest

  Season turkey legs with salt and pepper and cook in oil in large Dutch oven, over medium-high heat, until golden on all sides.  Remove legs and set aside.


  Add carrots, celery and onion and cook until tender and just golden, about 8 minutes.  Add Italian seasoning, bay leaf and all but ½ teaspoon of the garlic.  Stir in broth and tomatoes and return legs to pan.  Heat to a boil.  Reduce heat to low and simmer, covered, for about 1½ hours until tender and juices from legs run clear when pierced with a knife.


  Cook rice according to package directions.  Keep warm.


  Combine parsley, reserved garlic and lemon zest.  Mix well and set aside.
  To serve, place turkey legs on a bed of rice.  Drizzle sauce over all and sprinkle with parsley/garlic/lemon mixture.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 22, 2007)

You can just roast them too in the oven, wash and pat dry rub with butter and the seasonings you like. Add a 1/2 cup water to the pan and roast, uncovered 350' for  1 1/2 - 2hrs.  Basting ever so often, with juices or butter.  Till golden brown and internal temp. is 180 f


----------



## Constance (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a friends who rubs them with Cavender's (a Greek seasoning available in most grocery stores) and cooks them on the grill. You could do the same thing, except roast them in the oven.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas everyone!!! I am making them this weekend.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 26, 2007)

If I don't roast them in the rotisserie, I usually make them using an good recipe for lamb shanks - just, of course, cutting down the cooking time quite a bit.  Sometimes I'll cook/braise them with white beans; sometimes with noodles or a rice pilaf.


----------

